# World's most powerful Party Popper! happy new year !



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's a clip of our bowling ball mortar turned party popper for the new year. Happy 2015!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't know about the neighbors, but the kids got a big kick out of that:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a "Blast"!!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Too cool.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's an instant house TP gun!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Now you did it Haunti,Now I have to get one!!!!!!


----------

